# Innenverlegte Vario-Sattelstütze am 327 möglich?



## akoegler (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Einbau einer innenverlegten Vario-Sattelstütze? Ich kann leider nirgends Infos finden, ob der Rahmen dafür eine Bohrung hat...
Hat sonst irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem AM 327 von 2014? Spiele mit dem Gedanken es mir zuzulegen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. Juli 2014)

Der Rahmen hat sicherlich die Öffnung. Das Spicy 427 Testrad hatte auf jeden Fall eine innenverlegte Stütze und der Rahmen sollte der gleiche sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

